# Who's your All-Time Favorite Sixer?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I may sound biased, but in my honest opinion, outside of the Lakers, Knicks, and Celtics the Sixers have perhaps one of the richest lineages of superstars of any team in NBA history. Since I'm boasting this on the Sixers board, I should just let bias cloud my eyesight and say we have the best lineage of superstars shouldn't I?  

Now when it comes to deciding who your favorite Sixer all-time is, a lot of times it depends on how long you've been a fan of the team. Most people who became fans in the early 90's have Barkley as their favorite, some from the 80's has Moses, or Dr. J, and those who recently became fans usually seem to favor Allen Iverson.

The reason I ask this question, is to get a bearing of what the fans perspectives of the Sixers are.

To answer my own question, my favorite Sixer all-time is Maurice Cheeks. I started watching basketball in the late 80's near the end of Mo's career with the Sixers. I loved his style of play, and the manner of professionalism he had off the court. Also in a championship hungry city, I think some of the fact that he was the last "relic" of the 1983 championship team impacted me as a kid. If I was a few years earlier to start watching, like many others I would've probably looked towards Dr. J as many others do.

So now that I got that out of the way, who's your favorite Sixer?


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

sorry not a seventy sixer fan but my favorite sixer of all time has to be the round mound of rebound, the great charles barkley, he went to auburn:yes: and he dominated the nba:yes:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I wish I had been around to see all the great Sixers players like Wilt Chamberlain and Doctor J, but I haven't. So from what I've seen and experienced I would have to say Allen Iverson.

Nothing has topped the memories of an injured and hobbling Sixers squad being led into the Finals by a broken Allen Iverson to snatch a game from the invincible Lakers.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Iverson


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

A tie between AI and Barkley, both are in my top 5 favorite players of all time.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Well Chamberlain was MUCH better than any center around now, so I go back a ways.My favories were Wali Jones, the point guard on the 66-67 greatest team ever, and Mo Cheeks , a more recent 80's point guard, now coach off Portland, of course.

Cheeks was a timid second round draft pick. Rarely used his excellent jumper at first. But he was an amazing fast break finisher, either himself or to a teammate (like Magic Johnson), a superb half -court defender, a superb passer but not very flashy, great court sense and excellent speed and quickness. He was a clutch free throw shooter, an often overlooked asset, and a scrapy hustler with many steals. Never selfish, he made a great team even greater. 

Jones was a bit erractic for that era, not at all by today's standards. He'd put his arms behinds his hips, corkscrew style , as a follow-thru as he shot. Could get red hot, but that style will never make you a top consistent shooter. All pro defender and passer. His sub, by the way, was the veteran Larry Costello, who still shot a two hand set shot, maybe the last to do so, He shot 90+ percent on his underhand free throws. Wilt shot about 50%, shooting underhand and a push shot. They said he hit 80-90% in practice.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Julius "Dr J." Erving


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Samuel Dalembert I've fallen in love with his game, his style, his everything. At this moment he may be my number 2 favourite player. 
1. Dirk
2. AK47/Dalembert


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Nowitski and Garnett are absolutely a new, rather amazing breed of 7' tall player. They literally can play 5 positions. Even Magic Johnson, the most amazing ball handler for his size or maybe any size, really could not play the 2 or 3 very well without much of a jump shot.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Iverson, he is why i became a sixers fan.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Well I have 3.

My number 1 is Allen Iverson being that one we are similar in size and stature and as an individual hes been easy to relate to, but it doesnt mean I respect or like any of the things he has done

2. Charles Barkley. My Favorite all time Sixer but I dont know why I didnt put him 1st. In all honesty he started the new breed of Power Forward. Even though he was short he was a do it all PF at one time earlier in his career he played D when he was heavier but as time went on he was a tremendous offensive threat from every aspect of the game.

3. Clearance Weatherspoon. I know many of you are probably like what, but before Stackhouse and AI got there he was one of the hardest working Sixers of all time and he wasnt that talented but he bust his tail to be a good player from 92-94. That being said he was destined to be a bench player. Strong as an ox though


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Probably my favorite player of all-time period, Charles Barkley.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Honestly, I would have to say that my favorite Sixer of all time would be World B. Free. My father always talked about him when I grew up, and I just developed this sense of liking towards the man. I haven't seen loads of tape of him, but I have seen some. He had a great game. He was one of the better shooters in the NBA back in the day. 


I also got to meet World B. Free maybe 5 years ago at a Sixers camp. He was very intelligent and knowledgeable about basketball, and that was something that I respected about him. He just wasn't a player. He was a basketball mind. 

So, World B. Free 

Maurice Cheeks in a close second.


----------



## Ubonics (Jul 12, 2002)

Same Here.... World B. Free


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> Honestly, I would have to say that my favorite Sixer of all time would be World B. Free. My father always talked about him when I grew up, and I just developed this sense of liking towards the man. I haven't seen loads of tape of him, but I have seen some. He had a great game. He was one of the better shooters in the NBA back in the day.
> 
> 
> ...


world is a wonderful guy. I have talked with him numerous times. People don't really he is top 20 in all-time scoring.

My favorite would be Wilt by what I have researched on him and read about him, I have become a Wilt fanatic. Charles Barkley is second.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

World was fun to watch. although he shot long, his best move was the pull-up in the center of the lane from about 13' where he would jump over the outstretched arms of the opposing center, who no doubt though an easy bloclk was about to happen.

I think Wagner has a similar game and maybe potential.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Theres only one Dr. J.


----------



## J92 (Oct 30, 2003)

Hands down it's The Doctor. But I loved Bobby Jones, Mo Cheeks and Andrew Toney as well. Toney always had the biggest games against the Celtics and Cheeks slam dunk at the end of the NBA finals sweep of the Lakers goes down as my all time favorite play by a 76er.

Other obscure names that I loved while they played here - Raja Bell, Mark Ivaroni, Rick Mahorn and Clint Richardson.


----------



## faygo34 (Mar 22, 2003)

not a sixer fan but barkley is my favorite player of all time


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

Iggy  

then Dr. J


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> I may sound biased, but in my honest opinion, outside of the Lakers, Knicks, and Celtics the Sixers have perhaps one of the richest lineages of superstars of any team in NBA history. Since I'm boasting this on the Sixers board, I should just let bias cloud my eyesight and say we have the best lineage of superstars shouldn't I?


Ohh absolutely. If we pretend losing Charles Barkley and the 90s never happened, scratch the Knicks and put Sixers as third all time.


----------



## cryptic (Nov 30, 2002)

Allen Iverson


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Samuel Dalembert I've fallen in love with his game, his style, his everything. At this moment he may be my number 2 favourite player.
> 1. Dirk
> 2. AK47/Dalembert


Like you, I love Dalembert!

BUT, the question of one favorite 6er is just too tough. I saw Wilt play and as good as some say he was - he was better, as was Moses!

<b><u>Not </b>in order - </u>because it is just too hard to rate them(If I had to be pressed on it, I'd no doubt have to go with the good doctor): 

Wilt
Dr "J"
Bobby Jones
Moses
Barkley
Iverson


----------



## rolenphan (Jul 2, 2004)

i havent been on this earth for many years and i didnt really get into sixers and the NBA until about 2 or 3 years ago so im gonna go with eric snow and allen iverson


----------



## pErSiSt (Jul 16, 2004)

*AI*



> Originally posted by <b>rolenphan</b>!
> i havent been on this earth for many years and i didnt really get into sixers and the NBA until about 2 or 3 years ago so im gonna go with eric snow and allen iverson


Iverson and only

i'd not be here in a 76ers' forum if i don't know him
and his play give me a lot of fun
he is the athletic whom i liked the most in the world
i don't know how many of u guys have the same feeling as i am
hes kinda a hero in my heart


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

In no specific order, Wilt, Dr J, AI, Motumbo


----------



## cryptic (Nov 30, 2002)

How can you consider Wilt to be your fav. sixer if you haven't seen him play him one game? Are you fricken tellin me that you consider him as a fav. player just because of STATS? What a geek...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cryptic</b>!
> How can you consider Wilt to be your fav. sixer if you haven't seen him play him one game? Are you fricken tellin me that you consider him as a fav. player just because of STATS? What a geek...


There are games that are on film of Wilt as a Sixer, also sometimes people hear a lot of stuff from others who watched the guy play, that information makes the person more fond of the player even though they couldn't watch them play. Also reading about a person can change a person's perspective of them.

Maurice Cheeks is my favorite Sixer all-time, but I wasn't old enough to appreciate him when he was at his best.

You don't have to be alive and watching the player play while their around for them to be your favorite. I bet there are a ton of kids who love Michael Jordan but never saw him play any games live other than his games on the Wizards.

Great players transcend time, and for a person to appreciate them even when they weren't around doesn't make them a geek.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

from the guys that i see playing i say iverson but for what i read and heard and see litles things i say too Dr J , wilt chanberlain , barkley .


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

1- Charles Barkley;

2- Bobby Jones;

3- Julius Erving.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Barkley, Dr J, and Maurice Cheeks


----------



## WhiteTandaFitted (Sep 27, 2004)

Iverson's my favorite, with Wilt and Doc coming in a very distant second and third.

i love all my sixers though, from Andrew Toney to Mo Cheeks to Barkley...

****...i'll even take it back to Syracuse...i like what i've seen of Dolph Schayes.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I'd have to go with Sir Charles. I became a Sixer fan in the early 80's watching in awe as Dr. J. throw down electrifying, sky high dunks over people. He did it with such elegance and grace. Never seen anything quite like it. But, I'm going with the Chuckster as my all time favourite. Although, I love the doc, I've never seen anyone w/ the ability to dictate the outcome of a bb game like that of Barkley (with the exception of Jordan of course). And he has charisma, attitude, toughness, and the psychological edge that many athletes lack. Plus he knows how to have fun on the bb court. It's rare that you see guys talk and laugh w/ one another on the court and Charles did lots of it...


----------



## Amare 320 (Nov 22, 2004)

id say iverson because he is not scared of anyone and he can really drive to the hoop then the god father of dunking DR J he was a great sixer too but id say iverson 
he is the greatest sixer of all time 
(stackhouse was an ok sixer?)


----------



## AC-Milan (Nov 21, 2004)

imo it would be A.I, Da Answer= Allen Iverson


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I am a knicks fan but theres like 4-5 sixers players i really like or liked when they were here. some still are.


1. Wilt
2. Dr. J 2 GREAT ALL TIME LEGENDS SO THEY NEED TO BE HERE.
3. Iverson
4. KYLE KORVER
5. Iguodala

Iggy was a major steal in the draft for you guys STUPID RAPTORS AND CAVS and Korver was as well. I think he has the potential to become the best 3 point shooter in the league


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>knicksfan</b>!
> I am a knicks fan but theres like 4-5 sixers players i really like or liked when they were here. some still are.
> 
> 
> ...


Cavs never had a shot at Iggy


----------



## fanof5 (Dec 29, 2004)

Has to be Dr. J - grew up watching him on tv, pulling for the Sixers in the early 80s. Those teams were great to watch.

Also pulled for Andrew Toney a.k.a. "Boston Strangler". He played college ball in Louisiana (USL, now ULL).


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knicksfan</b>!
> I am a knicks fan but theres like 4-5 sixers players i really like or liked when they were here. some still are.
> 
> 
> ...


It says that you are only 16, did you even get a chance to watch these two play? Or are you just saying they are your favorite based on highlights and stats?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

As an uninformed outsider from Portland I'm surprised no one said Chocolate Thunder. He was a lot of fun to watch IMO.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

clarence weatherspoon, for many reasons. i was just a kid when he declared early for the draft and i was like everyone else at that age: affected by superficial items. with weatherspoon, it was the fact that he was somewhat underrated as part of the 92 draft class. i mean, he was sitting in a pool of talents that, at the time, was being dubbed as one of the greatest draft classes in league history (shaq, zo, laettner, JJ, phonse, googs, hurley, the wizard, baker, maclean, peeler, miner, weatherspoon, etc.). as i type those names, i sort of realize how many of those players never really developed, but they were electrifying college players- in my opinion, they validated the most popular college era in history. 

but as pros, their games just didn't relate.

going back to the original point, i guess i must've fallen in love with playing devil's advocate without realizing it, so i picked the player i thought was the most underappreciated among such a strong class of lottery hopefuls. weatherspoon just had the coolest nickname (imo... at the time), "spoon", that i couldn't pick a better candidate. he was also being compared to barkley more than any player before or since (which is saying quite a bit), and i loved barkley at the time. it was a great fit.

once he was picked by the sixers, i was elated. at that time, toronto didn't yet have a franchise and, as i noted above, barkley was an important piece in my life (a "role model" :rofl: ), so it was rather convenient, especially once the trade with phoenix was consummated and the sixers needed "another" barkley to fill the void.

yet another reason i began to love weatherspoon was his athleticism- as hard as it now is to believe. i'm specifically talking about his appearance in the '93 dunk contest. those were some of the greatest dunks i had ever seen to that point and they were- and still are, in my opinion- certainly slept on. i was a kid then, i loved dunks, primarily because i thought i *had* to love dunks, and spoon gave me a reason to continue with the obsession.

i mean, there were just so many things active in my life that led me to an interest in clarence weatherspoon, most of which, ironically, had less to do with him than they had to do with myself. but still, they *were* the reasons i liked him, and i cherish those days fondly. 

making the playoffs was never among my priorities in those days; it had more to do with following underrated chubby guys (with meaningless nicknames) who were working their tails off to make the all-rookie team. 

good times... 

peace


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> clarence weatherspoon, for many reasons. i was just a kid when he declared early for the draft and i was like everyone else at that age: affected by superficial items. with weatherspoon, it was the fact that he was somewhat underrated as part of the 92 draft class. i mean, he was sitting in a pool of talents that, at the time, was being dubbed as one of the greatest draft classes in league history (shaq, zo, laettner, JJ, phonse, googs, hurley, the wizard, baker, maclean, peeler, miner, weatherspoon, etc.). as i type those names, i sort of realize how many of those players never really developed, but they were electrifying college players- in my opinion, they validated the most popular college era in history.
> 
> but as pros, their games just didn't relate.
> ...


Great post. 

And I have to say it was probably really needed considering it's hard to imagine the Spoon being anyone's favorite player. I think when it comes down to it, he was underappreciated around here, because of the teams he was featured on. Those were some extremely dark years, and it's hard to remember anything fondly from that time period.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

#1 - Manute Bol
#2 - Moses Malone
#3 - Julius Erving


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

AI's my favorite player ever, so he's first, then Barkley.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> 
> 
> yet another reason i began to love weatherspoon was his athleticism- as hard as it now is to believe. i'm specifically talking about his appearance in the '93 dunk contest. those were some of the greatest dunks i had ever seen to that point and they were- and still are, in my opinion- certainly slept on. i was a kid then, i loved dunks, primarily because i thought i *had* to love dunks, and spoon gave me a reason to continue with the obsession.
> ...


Clarence participated in a NBA dunk contest?! What the hell happened to his athleticism?! Look at him now!


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Wilt
Al
Barkley


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Chris Webber


----------

